# Medicare Supplement Confusion



## Matisse1954 (Dec 2, 2020)

New to Medicare such confusion with different options Any input or opinions regarding plans selection in NY much appreciated I contacted SHIP and more confused now lol


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2020)

Most all Medi-gap plans are the same, the trick is the Company and their costs for premiums!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 3, 2020)

You should be getting about 10,000 phone calls a day right now, trying to sell you a plan.  Answer a few of them and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2020)

Talk to an independent insurance broker to get answers.  You do not pay them for their advice, and since they are independent, they don't favor one company over another, as those who work for an insurance company do.  You really have nothing to lose in consulting one of them and they have all the inside poop about how the plans really work, whether patients or providers have had trouble with one of the companies or plans.

And no, I'm not an insurance broker.  I was just very, very pleased with the help and advice I got from one of them when I was looking to make the decision when I turned 65 and was completely baffled about which plan to choose.  I still have the plan I chose and am still happy with it.


----------

